# Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

					Mit der Unterstützung von einigen Herstellern haben wir zur 150. Ausgabe einen PCGH-PC mit einem tollen Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis im Sortiment.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*


----------



## -sd (6. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

in einigen tests des gehäuses silencio 550 wurden probleme bzgl einer ausreichend kühlung der komponenten beschrieben.
gab es beim praxistest auch temperaturmessungen?
danke


----------



## keinnick (7. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Ich nutze wenn dann lieber Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung

@PCGH: Die Formulierungen "ein echtes Schnäppchen" und "erhalten Sie aber ein rundum gelungenes System (für 1000 Euro)" sind nicht Euer Ernst oder?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*



-sd schrieb:


> in einigen tests des gehäuses silencio 550 wurden probleme bzgl einer ausreichend kühlung der komponenten beschrieben.
> gab es beim praxistest auch temperaturmessungen?
> danke


 
Die Kühlung bei diesem System ist mehr als ausreichend. In diesem System kommen 2 Gehäuse-Lüfter zum Einsatz, die eigentlich auch nicht wirklich erforderlich sind. Es hängt halt immer davon ab was für Hardware in einem Gehäuse verbaut wird. Die GTX 660 Ti von Asus erzeugt jetzt nicht besonders viel Wärme, die CPU schon gar nicht.


----------



## facehugger (8. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich nutze wenn dann lieber Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung
> 
> @PCGH: Die Formulierungen "ein echtes Schnäppchen" und "erhalten Sie aber ein rundum gelungenes System (für 1000 Euro)" sind nicht Euer Ernst oder?


Naja, die Knechte werden von Alternate zusammengebaut und kommen fix und fertig daher. Anschalten und loslegen. Dazu gibt es im Garantiefall keinerlei Probs mit dem einschicken. Wenn man einen Fertigknecht kaufen kann, dann hier. Zudem wollen alle ein bissi verdienen, oder etwa nicht Daher halte ich das Angebot für keine sooo schlechte Offerte. Klar kann man für das Geld mehr herausholen, keine Frage. Besser als ein Ultra-Highend-Gamingknecht auf Ebay mit i7 und ner Über-Pixelschleuder a la GTX650 ist er allemal

Gruß


----------



## Horilein (8. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich nutze wenn dann lieber Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung
> 
> @PCGH: Die Formulierungen "ein echtes Schnäppchen" und "erhalten Sie aber ein rundum gelungenes System (für 1000 Euro)" sind nicht Euer Ernst oder?



Das normalste der Welt, was ich selber nicht kann macht jemand für mich und das meist auch nicht Umsonst.
Sicher bekommt man die Einzelteile billiger, aber wie Facehugger schon schreibt: Dranstecken-Loslegen.


----------



## Julian1303 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Fertig-PC´s sind schon eine feine Sache, für Leute die nicht wirklich Zeit und Lust haben sich hinzustellen und eine Kiste selber zusammen zu schrauben. Aber mein Ding isses nicht. Ich bastel lieber selber rum, geh auf Fehlersuche wenns nicht richtig funzt. Macht mir mehr Spaß. Und wenn doch mal was kaputt geht, schick ich ne einzelne Komponente ein und nicht den ganzen Rechner, kann den Rest dann noch nutzen.
Von daher nix für mich, aber wie gesagt eben für Leute die keine Zeit bzw. Lust dazu haben. Oder sich das auch nicht selbst zutrauen einen PC allein zusammen zu bauen.
Schlecht ist das Angebot auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Beam39 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*



Julian1303 schrieb:


> Fertig-PC´s sind schon eine feine Sache, für Leute die nicht wirklich Zeit und Lust haben sich hinzustellen und eine Kiste selber zusammen zu schrauben.



So siehts aus. Meine ersten zwei richtigen Gaming-Pc's hab ich mir noch selber zusammengeschraubt, aber die Zeit und Nerven habe ich einfach nicht mehr das ich da beim zusammenbauen 10 Jahre auf Fehlersuche gehen kann wenn was nicht klappt, das Ganze einstellen und testen muss etc. Ist natürlich ein geiles Erlebnis, besonders im High-End Bereich, aber mit dem Alter schwindet die Zeit nunmal..

Meine letzten zwei PC's hab ich mir selber bei Alternate zusammengestellt und zusammenbauen lassen mit Windows drauf etc. Hab für das ganze 50€ extra oder so gezahlt, isn Witz in meinen Augen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

50 Euro mehr im Vergleich zu was ? Im Vergleich zum Selbstbauen mit Teilen von Alternate ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Ich tippe mal auf den Preis für die Bastelstunde des Technikers


----------



## coolsummerdream (11. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Hallo,
bin kein Bastler aber das Preis - Leistungsverhältnis der Komponenten scheint mir auf den ersten Blick mit den ASUS Komponenten okay.
Da ich selbst auf der Suche nach einem neuen PC bin, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt.
Das einzige was mich noch abhält ist die hohe Leistungsaufnahme. Kann man diese noch verändern und nach unten absenken ???


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Das wäre womöglich nur durch Undervolting zu lösen. Du kannst aber auch gerne einen Thread im Kaufberatungs-Unterforum erstellen, HWV würde dir den Knecht für 20 Euro zusammenbauen


----------



## Tommi1 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Ich schau mir das Teil mal an, wenn Alternate den im Geschäft stehen hat (wohne ja fast um die Ecke).


Das ist auch der PC, der vorher als Alternate_Edition über die Thecke ging.
Den hab ich nämlich mal gesehen. War halt nur unten ein Alternate Embleme drauf.


----------



## facehugger (11. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*



coolsummerdream schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich noch abhält ist die hohe Leistungsaufnahme. Kann man diese noch verändern und nach unten absenken ???


Was erwartest du, Highend-Leistung und 100W Verbrauch beim daddeln 228W für den ganzen PC unter Last gehen doch absolut in Ordnung. Soviel verbraucht die ehemalige Speerspitze Nvidias GTX580 alleine...

Gruß


----------



## bootzeit (14. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*



coolsummerdream schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin kein Bastler aber das Preis - Leistungsverhältnis der Komponenten scheint mir auf den ersten Blick mit den ASUS Komponenten okay.
> Da ich selbst auf der Suche nach einem neuen PC bin, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt.
> Das einzige was mich noch abhält ist die hohe Leistungsaufnahme. Kann man diese noch verändern und nach unten absenken ???


 

Hoher Verbrauch . Soviel braucht ja bereits ne Radeon HD7970GE alleine unter Last (fast) . Informier dich besser vorher erst einmal .


----------



## Tiz92 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Nur 200 Stück: PCGH-GTX660TI-PC Limited-Edition: Jubiläums-PC mit über 100 Euro Preisvorteil [Anzeige]*

Klar wenn FertigPC dann PCGH-PC Aber das basteln ist ja toll, aber wiederum nicht für jeden was.


----------

